# Thermo molding boots at home



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a pair of Burton Invader boots which I used last season. I got them really cheap for around $30, so I didn't know at that price liners were actually moldable. So question is. Can you do that shit at home or you really need boot fitter for that?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

You can do at home, fill a sock with rice and nuke it.then put in liner
Wait 10 then foot with sock and mold. Full instructions are at intuition web site. The also sell a home kit


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want it done right you go to a fitter.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> You can do at home, fill a sock with rice and nuke it.then put in liner
> Wait 10 then foot with sock and mold. Full instructions are at intuition web site. The also sell a home kit


I heard you need toe caps for that. Can you do that without ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want it done right you go to a fitter.





cookiedog said:


> I heard you need toe caps for that. Can you do that without ?


When it comes to boot fitting advice? You aren't going to get any better than BA! Should definitely listen!

Is the problem that you don't have anyplace local? If so, most resorts have a shop that can do it! I got my first heat molding at the resort! No charge either!

It's a pretty important fitting process and not really worth screwing up with a fouled up, halfassed DIY attempt! Just my Opinion! :shrug:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

my understanding is that when you heat certain liners, they shrink, so that once you get your foot in there it expands where the pressure is. its not something you want to screw up as it can cause bad circulation leading to foot aches and just making the problem worse. best to leave it to a boot fitter.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Just take them to your local shop. Buy some gear from them and tip them for helping you out.

If you really want to do it yourself, here is a link to instructions larrytbull mentioned: https://intuitionliners.com/fitting/home-fitting-instructions/

It looks like you'll still need to purchase a fit kit to use with the heated rice method if you go that route.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> You can do at home, fill a sock with rice and nuke it.then put in liner
> Wait 10 then foot with sock and mold. Full instructions are at intuition web site. The also sell a home kit


+1 

did this with a pair of boots and moldable liners worked great. Liners can be remolded about 6x.


----------

